# Mine and Ninten's forum



## Amy Star (May 31, 2014)

hey this is the link for my new forum I made with Ninten, its for roleplaying so feel free to have fun, but make sure to read the terms of services of the site I made it on http://furryden.boards.net/


----------



## Amy Star (Jun 1, 2014)

next 5 members get admin


----------



## Misomie (Jun 1, 2014)

Don't hand out staff positions so easily. You want qualified/dedicated/serious members to run the ropes. Letting every random user hold power is a terrible idea.


----------



## Amy Star (Jun 1, 2014)

you have a point, I wasn't thinking about that, I just want someone who can take over while im MIA


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 1, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Don't hand out staff positions so easily. You want qualified/dedicated/serious members to run the ropes. Letting every random user hold power is a terrible idea.


This so much. Don't use modship as an incentive to join.

You're better off leaving you and Ninten do the modding right now as you're a very small startup forum. There is absolutely no need for 5 mods (let alone admins...) for a forum of your size. Wait till you get more regular members to do that, much more.


----------



## Amy Star (Jun 1, 2014)

okay


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 1, 2014)

<edit> sorry derped out and posted in the wrong thread lol

related - I will join your forum


----------



## Amy Star (Jun 1, 2014)

are you grey?


----------



## cole_allen97 (Jun 3, 2014)

ima repost...


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry for getting to the forums a lot later than I should have. I had some things to take care of.


----------

